# American Railway Video Question



## stonesfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, I noticed that there is a DVD/Video of the NEC route from NY to DC.

Does anyone know whether there is a DVD/Video available of the NY to Boston section?

Plus, are there any comprehensive video sets that document the American railway from the Golden Spike to the latest scene?

thanks


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, no video of the Golden Spike ceremony (CP & UP) is known to exist, although I've heard rumors that one might be available on BETA.


----------

